# When did a Ford J become HTF?



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

When did Aurora #1382 Ford J in White/Black become so difficult to locate?


It use to be found in almost equal abundance as the White/Blue Ford J.

I haven't seen one on the market for a long time now!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

They have always been more rare and bring better money in my experience


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I have plenty of the white/blue but I have never seen the white/black.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Now that I think about it, I haven't seen one of those in quite some time. 
As soon as you finally find one and buy it, ten more will show up on ebay.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, that's in great condition. And you are right. I was looking to add a car to my collection and was patient and waited around for the right price and finally got one. Then every other week there was one that sold for cheaper.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ford j*

i had 1 last week and just sold it for 5.00 sry guys


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they don't show up that much and when they do they usually don't go that cheap.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Gerome trade an orange blk for white blue?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Those Ford J cars remind me of the Ferrari nick named the bread box


----------

